# Deals at Fasouri Waterpark



## Kevtech (May 8, 2013)

Lately we have heard lots of not so good posts about living in Cyprus, so here's a little bit of good news. Having heard a rumour that residents in Cyprus can get discounted entrance to the waterpark, I emailed them; If you have a Cyprus ID or the Yellow slip or its equivalent, you are entitled to discounts. For July it's 18 & 12 Euros for adults & children respectively.


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

We love Fasouri water park, thanks for sharing.


----------

